# Need tips/tricks for a Sweet 16 photo shooting tody, ASAP



## bsnpr24 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, 

I will be photographing a sweet 16 party today.  I have a Nikon D5100 with an 18-55mm lens.  I also have a SB-700 Flash. The party will be informal.

The party is in a few hours I will have my smart phone with me to verify any updates to this post.

Please provide me any tips/tricks, if possible.

Sorry for the short notice.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Red_John (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello, I don't know if you heard about a project by Calvin Hollywood called The photographer project, but you may like to give it a try. It's a photoshop of a model and then the post proccess of the images are just incredible, and the final result is amazing.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2012)

Tips??? Well, one thing when shooting flash is to elevate the ISO a bit, moving from 200 and up to 320 or 500 ISO, which allows the camera to be more-sensitive to light, and thus to pick up more of the light in the background areas of the room. Use flash if needed--and it probably will be needed, I am guessing. If you shoot flash, think about using a slow shutter speed, in Manual exposure mode, and shoot at f/7.1 at ISO 400, with the shutter deliberately set to 1/20 second.

See how that works!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 16, 2012)

Bounce your flash, that is, angle the head so that the light reflects off of the ceiling or a nearby wall (assuming they're light/white in colour) as this will give a softer, less harsh lighting.


----------

